# Star Island



## firefly3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wanted~March 6th or March 5&6th at Star Island.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

firefly3 said:


> Wanted~March 6th or March 5&6th at Star Island.



Have you checked ebay?

Cynthia T.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 4, 2014)

How big of a unit? How many nights?


----------



## firefly3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Need one bedroom or larger and for sure March 6th but if the deal was right would take the 5th and 6th as we come in early on the 6th and would like a place right away if possible. Anyone have anything? Checked Ebay already.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 4, 2014)

The problem you will face is that it is just 1 or 2 nights.  Even if someone could make you a reservation - Wyndham charges them at least $99 for a guest confirmation on top of their points or maintenance fees to do it.  To pay them Paypal charges them 3% and ebay charges them 10%.  

If you were staying longer than 1 or possibly 2 days you might have better luck?  Also, at the last minute you may be able to find more nights 3, 4 or 7.   You may be able to pay less for the stay than for individual nights - and just stay the days you need or stay longer?

Have you checked Priceline?  RCI Last Call? Wyndham Extra Holidays?

During prime season, Wyndham requires a minimum of a 3 night stay until it becomes the Express reservation period. You may find someone here on Tug BBS - but I would not bet on it. 

Good luck!

Cynthia T.


----------



## firefly3 (Feb 6, 2014)

actually i have gotten star island for only 1 or 2 nights for much less w/o the 99 fee for cleaning~ 
This time I have reserved OL through RCI for 209 exchange and used some of my timeshares I usually do not use!!
Thanks for all the help everyone this is no longer needed .


----------

